# Phmg: Extreme Labs TB Carnage Log



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

*I going to run a 4 week log of the pro hormone from **Extreme Labs: TB Carnage.*

*
*

*
**"TB Carnage is a highly effective tren precursor...In fact the active compound in this amazing pro hormone is just 2 molecules away from tren making it a popular choice for those seeking massive gains in strength and after some extra lean dry muscle mass also."*










*I've put on a bit of chub recently with the arrival of my baby and before that some crazy work hours and what have. All excuses but still, is what it is, so i thought this would be a good log to see what i/it can do using the product and get the fat off quickly in time for a proper prep for the next show in the new year.*

*
*

*
**Be dieting in my usual way, decent amount of carbs, moderate protein, low fat.*

*
*

*
**Start pictures. 98kg*






































*Trained back and tris today.*

*Back*

*
**Lat pulldown x3 sets*

*
close grip lat pulldown x3 sets*

*
T bar rows x3 sets*

*
Front shrugs x2 sets*

*
Rear shrugs x3 sets*

*
Rear delt fly x3 sets*

*
*

*
**Tris*

*
Close grip bench x3 sets*

*
DB extension x3 sets*

*
Rope pulldown x3 sets*

*
*

*
**Diet today and pretty much everyday to be honest from now on. I know what works well for cutting for me.*

*
Wake: 1 tab TB Carnage.*

*
m1. 1 scoop whey, 50g oats, jam*

*
m2. 200g potato, 200g chicken*

*
m3. 200g potato, 200g chicken*

*
m4. 200g potato, 200g chicken*

*
Train (preworkout is 200mg caffeine tab and 2 tabs TB carnage.*

*
m5. 2 scoops whey, 400ml skimmed milk*

*
m6. 2 slices toast, 4 egg whites, 2 whole eggs*

*
*

*
*


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Ooooh in


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Bad night baby wise. Only 3 hours sleep. Oh well, at least Netflix is paying for worth it's cost.

Trained arms and legs today.

Arms.

DB curl x3

Cable pressdown x3

Preacher DB x3

DB extension x3

DB hammer x3

Rope pulldown x3

Legs

Quad extension x4

Ham curl x4

Leg press x3

Also did 40 minutes cardio as well.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

No training today as it shuts early on a sunday and just run out of time. I wanted to but seeing as my mum has come to my house for the first time ever, i thought it was a bit more important :lol:

Done 40 mins cardio

Food:

1 tab of Extreme Labs: TB Carnage

m1. 2 slices toast, 3 whole eggs

m2. chicken breast, stuff peppers, olive, tomato passatta

m3. 200g potato, 200g chicken breast

m4. 200g potato, 200g chicken breast

2 tab of Extreme Labs: TB Carnage

m5. 200g potato, 200g chicken breast

Here is a shot from yesterdays gym sesssion as well to show size and what have you when pumped:

View attachment 162977


----------



## jaybeerex (Oct 8, 2014)

Do you get away with just using Extremelabs OCS with the carnage? or supplement additional taurine etc?

And how long do you recommend leaving after finishing a 4 week cycle and the 4 week extreme labs PCT? the usual 8 weeks or so? or 8 from start of PCT?


----------



## Neuroscience (Sep 9, 2014)

how tall are you? looking quite big for 98kg.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

In mate.

Could this PH be used as a bulking aid also? Or more for cutting?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

jaybeerex said:


> Do you get away with just using Extremelabs OCS with the carnage? or supplement additional taurine etc?
> 
> And how long do you recommend leaving after finishing a 4 week cycle and the 4 week extreme labs PCT? the usual 8 weeks or so? or 8 from start of PCT?


Id recommend the time on + pct = Time off. It's your body though so up to you ultimately what you decide.



Neuroscience said:


> how tall are you? looking quite big for 98kg.


5'9" mate



Adz said:


> In mate.
> 
> Could this PH be used as a bulking aid also? Or more for cutting?


I suppose theoretically it could. But having used Extreme Labs XL Rebellion now a couple of times, when not trying to strip bodyfat, that is the best oral ive ever tried. And i mean ever. I've not spoke or heard of anyone that hasnt been impressed with it. My mate had to stop using it as his mrs said he got too big and interrogated him about what he was using (hes a pussy and done what he was told :lol: . she was probably scared of the muscle he was putting on and the girls he was now going to be attracting. Same old!"


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Couple of training sessions done.

yesterday was chest and some arms.

Chest

Machine press incline x3 sets

machine press decline x3 sets

Pec Dec x3 sets

DB Flies x3 sets

Cable flies x3 sets

Arms

DB extension x3 sets

Cable pressdown x3 sets

DB seated curls x3 sets

DB hammer curls x3 sets

Then 40 mins cardio

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Today was a back session.

Wide lat pulldown x3 sets

Close lat pulldown x3 sets

Hammer close grip machine row x3 sets

Rear delt fly x3 sets

Straight arm pulldown x3 sets

30 mins cardio

Diet both days has been the same:

m1. 150g potato, 250g chicken, olive oil, 1 tab TB Carnage

Train

m3 2 scoops of EA6 whey protein in water, 2 tabs TB Carnage

m2. 150g potato, 250g chicken, olive oil

m4. 2 beef burgers, 2 white rolls, salad, oven chips

m5. 2 scoops EA6 Whey


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Things to note so far on day 5 is it now??

Heat. Im def feeling the heat you would expect with a tren based product. Wearing thin tops in the cold weather when everyone is freezing and feeling comfortable.

Vascularity is popping right through again. And ive dropped tons of water but i will say that is more to do with a diet clean up at this stage.

Strength wise. Not noticing anything in that area yet but havent tried to push it. Tomorrow is shoulders so i will see if im stronger and by how much.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Going to keep my eye on this, maybe in the new year i might give a ph ago, see if it will help an old fart like myself


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Going to keep my eye on this, maybe in the new year i might give a ph ago, see if it will help an old fart like myself


Not to be taken lightly though remember mate. Every product from Extreme Labs is potant as f.uck. All completely legal though.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

PHMG said:


> I suppose theoretically it could. But having used Extreme Labs XL Rebellion now a couple of times, when not trying to strip bodyfat, that is the best oral ive ever tried. And i mean ever. I've not spoke or heard of anyone that hasnt been impressed with it. My mate had to stop using it as his mrs said he got too big and interrogated him about what he was using (hes a pussy and done what he was told :lol: . she was probably scared of the muscle he was putting on and the girls he was now going to be attracting. Same old!"


Cheers, might give that one a try.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Good journal as always mate!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

PHMG said:


> Not to be taken lightly though remember mate. Every product from Extreme Labs is potant as f.uck. All completely legal though.


Any discount codes for them?


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

How does XL rebellion compare to say Dianabol mate? Last time I tried a PH it was the original supedrol and as far as gains go I'd say it was as good as Dbol, but Fck me the sides were terrible. How many weeks did you run it for?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

MR RIGSBY said:


> How does XL rebellion compare to say Dianabol mate? Last time I tried a PH it was the original supedrol and as far as gains go I'd say it was as good as Dbol, but Fck me the sides were terrible. How many weeks did you run it for?


I've run it for 4 week cycles. I ,would personally rate it much higher than dbol. Thing is with ugl dbol, what are you actually getting and is it real. Our. products are all legal, regulated and potant.

XL rebellion or Superdrol > dbol all day.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Yesterdays training and food then.

Shoulders

DB lat raise x4 sets

DB shoulder press x4 sets

Front DB raise x4

DB lat raise giant x1 set (50 reps with no rest)

Arms

DB hammer curls x3 sets

Cable preacher curl x3 sets

Cable pressdown x3 sets

Rope pulldown x3 sets

Food

m1. 150g potato, 200g chicken 1 tab TB Carnage

TRAIN/30mins cardio

m2. 2 scoops EA6 whey

m3. 150g potato, 200g chicken 2 tabs TB Carnage

m4. 2 burgers, 2 buns, salad, oven chips

m5. bag of popcorn, bag of skittles, bag of minstals :lol: (went cinema to see the new hobbit).


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Hobbit any good?

I've ordered some rebellion after your recommendation, hopefully will have arrived today.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Adz said:


> Hobbit any good?
> 
> I've ordered some rebellion after your recommendation, hopefully will have arrived today.


It was good overall. The orcs felt a little under strengthened though. Realistically, the orcs would have kicked ass in the final battle on shear numbers alone.

.....can't believe I just said realistically in regards to Lord of the rings :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Pretty hectic week last week. Getting used to going to work, not getting much sleep, training, cooking, cardio and the baby. Did alright though. Could have been a lot worse.

Trained legs and arms yesterday.

Legs

quad extension x4 sets

Ham curls x4 sets

Leg press x4 sets

Arms

DB hammer x3 sets

Rope pulldown x3 sets

DB curls x3 sets

Cable pressdown x3 sets

Then today was chest

Pec Dec x4 sets

Machine press x4 sets

Cable fly x3 sets

DB incline fly x3 sets

Food today

m1. 2 slices toast, 3 whole eggs. 1 cap TB Carnage

m2. chicken curry, rice, naans and poppadoms

TRAIN

m3. scoop of EA6 whey, 2 caps TB Carnage

m4. 2 buns, 2 burgers, salad, oven chips

m5. scoop of EA6 whey

Decent drop this week in weight. Will no doubt be a load of water dropping away. was 98kg last week, this week i was 94.2kg. Not expecting that much this next week obviously but nice to see the product doing what i would expect it to do.

Heres some progress pics i've just taken, bit of oblique detail coming through and overall slightly better detail. As i said, it could have been better but its finding the time for the cardio. Baby doesnt sleep for long periods at all yet as the greedy thing wants feeds every hour!!!:

View attachment 163243
View attachment 163244
View attachment 163245
View attachment 163246


So a step in the right direction even with the hardest week yet baby wise.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Back and arms tonight.

Back

Wide lat pulldown x3 sets

v bar pulldown x3 sets

straight arm pulldown x3 sets

machine yates row x3 sets

Bi's

DB hammer x3 sets

DB curls x3 sets

EZ bar x1 sets (100 reps)

Tris

cable pressdown x3 sets

rope pulldown x6 sets

Food:

m1. 200g potato, 200g chicken, 1 tab TB Carnage

m2. 200g potato, 200g chicken,

m3. 1/4 tin of roses/quality streets :lol:

Train

m4. 2 scoops EA6 Whey in water, 1 tab TB Carnage

m5. 2 burgers, 2 buns, salad, oven chips


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Delts and arms tonight.

*Delts*

DB shoulder press x3 sets

DB lat raise x4 sets

DB front delt raise x3 sets

DB giant set lat raise x1 (100 reps)

*Tri's *

Cable pressdown x3 sets

Rope pulldown x3 sets

*Bi's*

DB hammer x3 sets

EZ bar curl giant set x1 (100 reps)

*Food:*

m1. 200g potato, 200g chicken, 1 tab TB Carnage

m2. 1 chicken burger, onion rings, chips and a pint from weather spoons.

Train

m3. 2 scoops EA6 Whey in water, 2 tabs TB Carnage

m4. 200g potato, 200g chicken


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

In mate  Can see you've dropped fat already in just this short space of time from pics

Have a great Christmas and New Year with the little one! :thumb: :beer:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> In mate  Can see you've dropped fat already in just this short space of time from pics
> 
> Have a great Christmas and New Year with the little one! :thumb:


You know me mate, dont fuc.k about.


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

Looking good so far! All the best


----------



## xjx (Jul 11, 2014)

Doing great PHMG!

I forgot all about extreme labs, I just recently started a trenavar cycle myself. Wish I would've remembered extreme labs. I would've preferred to have ran them.

They ship to US correct?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

xjx said:


> Doing great PHMG!
> 
> I forgot all about extreme labs, I just recently started a trenavar cycle myself. Wish I would've remembered extreme labs. I would've preferred to have ran them.
> 
> They ship to US correct?


I'll send an email mate and find out details.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Doing any sorta PCT after the PH mate?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Doing any sorta PCT after the PH mate?


I'll run the extreme labs pct tabs mate but that's it.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

xjx said:


> Doing great PHMG!
> 
> I forgot all about extreme labs, I just recently started a trenavar cycle myself. Wish I would've remembered extreme labs. I would've preferred to have ran them.
> 
> They ship to US correct?


Apparently not mate. Minefield with customs destroying things.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Not been able to train for a good few days. Got that 24hr sickness bug. Throwing up and pebble dashing the toilet. Was still hungry all the time, but nothing seemed to be being used as energy. So fine now and went to go gym at 3pm....get there and its closed. God knows why, wasn't happy.

So came home and did a quick progress photo instead. Just a quick one as i've got my brother coming round for playstation 4 and vodka :lol: . Thats 2 weeks using the TB Carnage now. Down to 92.1kg now. So thats another 2.1kg down from last week. God knows how, i've barely done any cardio this week and eaten tons of anything that was available.

Weight drop is prob due to sickness, but i dont feel flat or anything like its water. Think i look sharper than last week as well and vascularity has increased. So cant complain really as i havent been able to put my usual effort in but things still going in the right direction. Baby slept (with feed and changing in between) from 10pm to 6.30am last night so hopefully a sign of things getting a bit more settled. 1 month old today 

View attachment 163525


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Looking good mate

1 month old already?! Just shows how time flies


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Looking good mate
> 
> 1 month old already?! Just shows how time flies


Yeah really has. Can't wait for him to start getting a little personality.


----------



## little_johnson (Dec 7, 2014)

will the extreme labs pct be affective? im sure its just natural products? (correct me if im wrong dude)


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

little_johnson said:


> will the extreme labs pct be affective? im sure its just natural products? (correct me if im wrong dude)


I'm not one to believe in pct anyway. I've personally never done one. These are always short cycles and if you stick to recommended dose, not going to do any sort of damage you won't naturally bounce back from (this is my own personal experience. You may be different).

I'd recommend at least the extreme labs pct.


----------



## little_johnson (Dec 7, 2014)

ahh fair does mate  if it works for you keep it up aha


----------



## xjx (Jul 11, 2014)

PHMG said:


> Apparently not mate. Minefield with customs destroying things.


Ah, well it was worth a try mate. Thanks again and keep up the great work/progress!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

PHMG - would you recommend stacking the TB Carnage with any other other compounds? Like Halodrol etc? Really interested in using some of the Extreme Labs products but I have never used PH's - I have only previously done a 8 week cycle of var.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

ajguy1243 said:


> PHMG - would you recommend stacking the TB Carnage with any other other compounds? Like Halodrol etc? Really interested in using some of the Extreme Labs products but I have never used PH's - I have only previously done a 8 week cycle of var.


No mate. They are strong enough on their own. My workmate run the hdol on its own and really liked the results (wanted to put size on but not so much it was obvious he was using drugs to do it).

And I'm running the TB Carnage on its own without being strict with diet and still getting fast results. No point stacking. End of the day it's and oral and no need to up any potential health risk that could or could not be there.

You only need to run a single compound at a time with the recommended dosages. If anyone isnt getting results from that then the problem will either be diet or training related. End of the day, these products are strong and not to f.ucked about with dosage wise.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

PHMG said:


> No mate. They are strong enough on their own. My workmate run the hdol on its own and really liked the results (wanted to put size on but not so much it was obvious he was using drugs to do it).
> 
> And I'm running the TB Carnage on its own without being strict with diet and still getting fast results. No point stacking. End of the day it's and oral and no need to up any potential health risk that could or could not be there.
> 
> You only need to run a single compound at a time with the recommended dosages. If anyone isnt getting results from that then the problem will either be diet or training related. End of the day, these products are strong and not to f.ucked about with dosage wise.


What lab does your workmate use to run Hdol?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> What lab does your workmate use to run Hdol?


Extreme Labs obviously :lol: as if I'd allow him to run anything else

Extreme Labs - HALODROL KING Pro hormone


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

PHMG said:


> Extreme Labs obviously :lol: as if I'd allow him to run anything else
> 
> Extreme Labs - HALODROL KING Pro hormone


Ahh didn't see that before. That and M1T must be fairly new 

Probably use your Epi next year how did you find it or you never used?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Ahh didn't see that before. That and M1T must be fairly new
> 
> Probably use your Epi next year how did you find it or you never used?


I found it to be mild. but then that is what it's designed for. First I ran was XL rebellion though so everything feels mild compared to that.

M1T is next though.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

PHMG said:


> I found it to be mild. but then that is what it's designed for. First I ran was XL rebellion though so everything feels week compared to that.
> 
> M1T is next though.


Yeah that's why I'll use that if anything when I do, mild and low on sides but still some dry gains to keep. Says in the description it doesn't shut you down, thought all PH's/AAS did?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Yeah that's why I'll use that if anything when I do, mild and low on sides but still some dry gains to keep. Says in the description it doesn't shut you down, thought all PH's/AAS did?


I think because of how mild it is the recovery would be so fast you wouldn't even notice.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

PHMG said:


> I think because of how mild it is the recovery would be so fast you wouldn't even notice.


Would probably take an OCS and PCT after anyway just to be sure


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Would probably take an OCS and PCT after anyway just to be sure


It's recommended. Extreme Labs do both.

On Cycle Support - Fat Burners and Pro Hormones


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

PHMG said:


> It's recommended. Extreme Labs do both.
> 
> On Cycle Support - Fat Burners and Pro Hormones


Do you need 3 a day? If I only took 2 a day (when taking with Epi) I could get away with 1 bottle of OCS if doing a 6 week cycle and 1 bottle of PCT.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Do you need 3 a day? If I only took 2 a day (when taking with Epi) I could get away with 1 bottle of OCS if doing a 6 week cycle and 1 bottle of PCT.


You can Do what you want mate. but then what's crazy mild and probably not even worth it.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

PHMG said:


> You can Do what you want mate. but then what's crazy mild and probably not even worth it.


Yeah true. Thinking of going 20/30/30/40/40/40, might get expensive when I work out how many bottles that is :laugh:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Yeah true. Thinking of going 20/30/30/40/40/40, might get expensive when I work out how many bottles that is


Nothing worth having is cheap.

Except snow. And chips. And ice cream.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Don't understand how anyone can rate halo drol it's awful and pricey compared to real AAS


----------



## xjx (Jul 11, 2014)

PHMG said:


> Nothing worth having is cheap.
> 
> Except snow. And chips. And ice cream.


This is very true. I'll be honest, for a bit I was trying to cheap out. I quickly realized it's not something to cheap out on. You said you're taking just their on cycle support correct? No additional supplements? I have a sh** load of different things I'm taking. lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

xjx said:


> This is very true. I'll be honest, for a bit I was trying to cheap out. I quickly realized it's not something to cheap out on. You said you're taking just their on cycle support correct? No additional supplements? I have a sh** load of different things I'm taking. lol


Yeah just the on cycle support. Where do you draw the line else. could buy 101 different things that claim to do something but don't really have any research to back it up.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

HDU said:


> Don't understand how anyone can rate halo drol it's awful and pricey compared to real AAS


That all depends if the "real" AAS you are buying even contains any active ingredients at all.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

So halfway through this cycle now and I'm going to change up diet to give a comparison.

I've always been moderate protein, high carb, low fat.

So many people swear by the high protein and mod-high fat with low card diet. So I'm going to switch to this now (well technically yesterday as I just had protein shakes and eggs all day).

I've had decent body comp change in this short time eating basically anything so this will give me some solid information. If it's working well after the two weeks, I'll keep it going. if not then I'll switch back.

Food sources are:

Beef

Whole eggs

Chicken

Olive oil

Whey protein

Probably be another water drop as a result. Increasing water intake too because I'm not drinking anything like enough. I drink all the time at work, but always forget when I'm home.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Good idea mate :thumbup1:


----------



## xjx (Jul 11, 2014)

PHMG said:


> So halfway through this cycle now and I'm going to change up diet to give a comparison.
> 
> I've always been moderate protein, high carb, low fat.
> 
> ...


I've been wanting to ask you, I know you post your foods in terms of weight, but any chance you have a rough estimate of the macros you used with a high carb diet? I'd appreciate if you could give the bulking, cutting macros, and also the macros you'll shoot for with the new high protein, moderate fat, low carb trial.

I've had success as far as fat loss with high protein/moderate fat, but energy levels weren't there. So was wondering what's a good high carb macro setup to follow.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

xjx said:


> I've been wanting to ask you, I know you post your foods in terms of weight, but any chance you have a rough estimate of the macros you used with a high carb diet? I'd appreciate if you could give the bulking, cutting macros, and also the macros you'll shoot for with the new high protein, moderate fat, low carb trial.
> 
> I've had success as far as fat loss with high protein/moderate fat, but energy levels weren't there. So was wondering what's a good high carb macro setup to follow.


I don't do the whole macro thing mate. I am for around 200g protein and that it. The rest is just eat when I'm hungry. I literally couldn't tell you the calorie breakdown or macros. I just think it's rubbish.

How do I know how much energy I'm using from one day to the next. My theory has always been that if you train hard enough and do your cardio, keep fats low (in doing so drastically reducing you total daily calories), then you will always be burning fat. Because without the fats in there, the calories are always going to be low enough to do so (combined with high volume training programs and cardio everyday)


----------



## xjx (Jul 11, 2014)

PHMG said:


> I don't do the whole macro thing mate. I am for around 200g protein and that it. The rest is just eat when I'm hungry. I literally couldn't tell you the calorie breakdown or macros. I just think it's rubbish.
> 
> How do I know how much energy I'm using from one day to the next. My theory has always been that if you train hard enough and do your cardio, keep fats low (in doing so drastically reducing you total daily calories), then you will always be burning fat. Because without the fats in there, the calories are always going to be low enough to do so (combined with high volume training programs and cardio everyday)


I'm anxious to see how you do on the moderate fat diet, as my energy levels seem to drop, keep us updated!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

xjx said:


> I'm anxious to see how you do on the moderate fat diet, as my energy levels seem to drop, keep us updated!


If they drop, I'll increase fats. I will have carb days every 3 days as well. Not high carb but include some post workout. Keeps the brain ticking over nicely.


----------



## xjx (Jul 11, 2014)

PHMG said:


> If they drop, I'll increase fats. I will have carb days every 3 days as well. Not high carb but include some post workout. Keeps the brain ticking over nicely.


That might be exactly what my problem was, I was doing 210g protein, 100g fat. Protein was mostly from chicken breast and whey, fat was from peanut butter. Definitely like not being bloated and remaining dry low carb also.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

xjx said:


> That might be exactly what my problem was, I was doing 210g protein, 100g fat. Protein was mostly from chicken breast and whey, fat was from peanut butter. Definitely like not being bloated and remaining dry low carb also.


I'd have gone with 150g fat and see how that felt with cardio.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Chest and tris today.

Chest

Flat Smith x3 sets

DB fly x3 sets

Machine decline x3 sets

Pec Dec x5 sets

Tris

Cable pressdown x3 sets

Rope pulldown x3 sets

Food

m1. 2 scoops EA6 whey, 300ml whole milk. 1 tab TB Carnage.

m2. 4 whole eggs, sprinkle of cheese.

TRAIN/20mins cardio

m3. 300g chicken breast, peppers, Olive oil. fajitas spice. 2 tabs TB Carnage

m4. 2 mince burgers, cheese, salad.

m5. 3 whole eggs, 4 rashers of bacon.


----------



## xjx (Jul 11, 2014)

How you feeling on the diet mate? I'm definitely considering switching back to the low carb approach. It just seems to work better for me progress wise. I'm naturally a fat fuk and I honestly think this has a lot to do with me not tolerating carbs well.

Also, your doing 60mg Carnage a day correct?

Happy new years to you and your family mate!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

xjx said:


> How you feeling on the diet mate? I'm definitely considering switching back to the low carb approach. It just seems to work better for me progress wise. I'm naturally a fat fuk and I honestly think this has a lot to do with me not tolerating carbs well.
> 
> Also, your doing 60mg Carnage a day correct?
> 
> Happy new years to you and your family mate!


Diet is good mate. Couldn't train yesterday as everything was shut.

But after the session the day before, it's pretty clear I need to add some carbs in post workout. No silly huge binges. Just a jacket potato or similar amount.

Was completely fine, all day with the high fat and protein food, then after workout, completely dead. Not ideal at all with a new born to attend to.

So that's still very low carb for me, but will replenish some glycogen quickly and take away drowsiness.

If you are one to struggle with losing weight mate, you are probably quite carb sensitive, so yes. I'd suggest switching to a CKD style diet.

Happy New year to you too.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Back and shoulders.

Back

Lat pulldown x4 sets

V bar pulldown x4 sets

Machine row x4 sets

TBar row x5 sets

High cable row x4 sets

Shoulders

Smith press x4 sets

DB lat raise x4 sets

DB front delt raise x4 sets

Rear delt fly x4 sets

Fair bit of work there but cutting out cardio and just doing more training instead (70's style)

Food:

m1. 250g chicken, peppers, onions, olive oil, fajita spice, cheese, 1 tab TB carnage

m2. 250g chicken, peppers, onions, olive oil, fajita spice, cheese

Train

m3. 2 scoops EA6 whey, 2 caps TB Carnage

m4. 2 steaks, jacket potato, salad.

m5. 2 whole eggs, 2 whites, 2 slices toast.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Did some Yates/mentzer training today. Was having a read and thought it would be fun.....it's wasn't :lol: makes you feel sick.

Trained legs and arms.

Legs

Legs press. 2 warm up sets. 1 sets to failure.

Quad ext. 2 sets to failure

Ham curl. 2 sets to failure

Arms

Ez bar curl. 1 warm up set. 1 set to failure

Tricep extension. 2 warm up sets. 1 set to failure.

Rope pulldown. 2 sets to failure.

It was very fun if I'm honest. doing something different. Haven't pushed that hard in years. I'm a lot stronger than I thought as well it turns out.

Food today.

m1. 4 whole eggs. 4 rashes bacon, 50g mature cheddar.

m2. 200g chicken. Olive oil. peppers. onion. Fajita spice. Full fat mayonnaise.

Train

m3. 200g chicken. Olive oil. peppers. onion. Fajita spice. Full fat mayonnaise.

m4. 200g mince. 2 whole eggs. Salad.

m5. 4 whole eggs. 4 rashes bacon, 50g mature cheddar


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

How you finding the low carb diet mate?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> How you finding the low carb diet mate?


Well yesterday I was dead so added some carbs in as obviously I have the baby to look after. So last night I overlooked diet in more detail which is something I never do because I know the previous diet so well. Turns out I just didn't have enough fat and that's why I was so low on energy. So upped that today and things are much much better. I'll just play things as I go and if I feel some carbs are needed, I'll add them in.


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

What would you say is stronger, the M1T or XL?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

BigKid said:


> What would you say is stronger, the M1T or XL?


I've not used the m1t yet. Got it here to use after my cut.

I wouldn't really view it as one stronger than the other though. 2 different compounds for 2 different goals.

The xl rebellion is going to add more steady weight but less water than the m1t. M1t will balloon you adding tons of strength and mass with more water retention.


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

PHMG said:


> I've not used the m1t yet. Got it here to use after my cut.
> 
> I wouldn't really view it as one stronger than the other though. 2 different compounds for 2 different goals.
> 
> The xl rebellion is going to add more steady weight but less water than the m1t. M1t will balloon you adding tons of strength and mass with more water retention.


Yeah I thought so, was just curious, going to be doing a cycle sometime in the next couple months and was considering using a PH, never used one before, but not sure whether to choose a mildish one or go for a stronger one, my instinct says go for a stronger one but as you say they're all really potent so not sure


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

BigKid said:


> Yeah I thought so, was just curious, going to be doing a cycle sometime in the next couple months and was considering using a PH, never used one before, but not sure whether to choose a mildish one or go for a stronger one, my instinct says go for a stronger one but as you say they're all really potent so not sure


I'd personally say start on just Superdrol on its own. Extreme Labs SD. It's all you need for first cycle.

Start on 20mg per day for the first week and if you really want to up it, then increase to 30mg.

You will be impressed with the product and if you get on well, then move onto XL rebellion at a later date.

You will be so responsive that SD is ideal to start on and will be a very good starting point.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Would you recommend SD over Epi for first cycle?


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

PHMG said:


> I'd personally say start on just Superdrol on its own. Extreme Labs SD. It's all you need for first cycle.
> 
> Start on 20mg per day for the first week and if you really want to up it, then increase to 30mg.
> 
> ...


I've done AAS cycles before just never used a PH, was gonna use two injectable compounds and one oral, that's when I thought about using an PH instead of a regular AAS oral like dbol etc


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

BigKid said:


> I've done AAS cycles before just never used a PH, was gonna use two injectable compounds and one oral, that's when I thought about using an PH instead of a regular AAS oral like dbol etc


Hmmm, ok this changes things. I'd say you will be able to go straight to the XL or m1t then mate.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Would you recommend SD over Epi for first cycle?


Again this depends on what you are looking for. I'd say epi is ideal if you want to gain size but appear natural.

With extreme labs SD....people notice and you will be getting accused (wrongly of course :whistling: :lol: ) of using steroids by everyone that knows you.


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

PHMG said:


> Hmmm, ok this changes things. I'd say you will be able to go straight to the XL or m1t then mate.


Might have a go with the XL and we could compare the results:lol: seen you walking to the car park back at the Midlands show when you got 2nd, was gonna say hi but thought it'd look weird:lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

BigKid said:


> Might have a go with the XL and we could compare the results:lol: seen you walking to the car park back at the Midlands show when you got 2nd, was gonna say hi but thought it'd look weird:lol:


Should have done mate. Looked a state mind you covered in marmite and some raggy old top on :lol:

I'd even have signed something for you  :lol:


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

PHMG said:


> Should have done mate. Looked a state mind you covered in marmite and some raggy old top on :lol:
> 
> I'd even have signed something for you  :lol:


Haha you looked happy enough holding your trophy, if some dude came up to me telling me he'd seen me on the Internet I'd feel a bit weirded out:lol: the guy that came 3rd trains at my gym and the guy that got 1st did as well, I was telling the guy who runs my gym that someone who ate ice cream and burgers all prep beat him:lol:

Really?! Something from my very own idol PHMG?!?! :w00t:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

BigKid said:


> Haha you looked happy enough holding your trophy, if some dude came up to me telling me he'd seen me on the Internet I'd feel a bit weirded out:lol: the guy that came 3rd trains at my gym and the guy that got 1st did as well, I was telling the guy who runs my gym that someone who ate ice cream and burgers all prep beat him:lol:
> 
> Really?! Something from my very own idol PHMG?!?! :w00t:


Haha. You would be surprised how many randoms I've had come up to me and said "your phmg arnt you". It is fuc.king weird but fine at an actual bodybuilding event.

What was more strange was when I was out drinking once and some guy stood next to me at the bar and said quietly in my ear "phmg, does you coach know your out drinking". That was major creepy. I left quickly :lol:


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

PHMG said:


> Haha. You would be surprised how many randoms I've had come up to me and said "your phmg arnt you". It is fuc.king weird but fine at an actual bodybuilding event.
> 
> What was more strange was when I was out drinking once and some guy stood next to me at the bar and said quietly in my ear "phmg, does you coach know your out drinking". That was major creepy. I left quickly :lol:


That's an invasion of personal space:lol: and people wonder why famous people are all yampy, imagine having to get used to that everywhere you go:blink: you gonna do the same show next year? Well this year now:lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

BigKid said:


> That's an invasion of personal space:lol: and people wonder why famous people are all yampy, imagine having to get used to that everywhere you go:blink: you gonna do the same show next year? Well this year now:lol:


Doing Portsmouth in May. To qualify for British again and actually do it this time.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

End of week 3 then. Feeling good. One week of TB carnage cycle left. No idea what i weigh this week as my scales have broke. No training today as i need to do one day on, on day of with the HIT style. So just cardio instead.

Food today:

m1. 4 whole eggs, 4 rashers bacon, 50g mature cheddar.

m2. pork and veg. was supposed to be chicken meals here but went to mother inlaws with the baby and she had done roast. Hard to turn down crispy roast potaotes but i did.

m3. This:
View attachment 163812


m4: 4 whole eggs, 4 rashers bacon, 50g mature cheddar.

Here are this weeks pictures then. Still got that pocket of lower abb fat. Back to work this week though which means loads of cardio (as i walk too and from work) and moving about all day so will be greatly reduced by next week. Pretty happy with things on the whole seeing as its been christmas and ive not exactly been restrictive.

View attachment 163813
View attachment 163814
View attachment 163815
View attachment 163816
View attachment 163817


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

So overall which diet do you think worked best mate? As was a little experiment wasn't it?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> So overall which diet do you think worked best mate? As was a little experiment wasn't it?


Need the next full solid week this week of low carbs to tell mate. And come next Sunday I'll know.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

PHMG said:


> Need the next full solid week this week of low carbs to tell mate. And come next Sunday I'll know.


Do u think you'll struggle at work on low carb? I know when I had a manual hard working job and tried low carb diet I was extremely zombie like haha


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Do u think you'll struggle at work on low carb? I know when I had a manual hard working job and tried low carb diet I was extremely zombie like haha


That was because there wasn't enough fats to be honest. plus it was working in the summer on a very large construction site. I don't go on site now, I'm laboratory manager so just sit on my ass barking orders all day :lol:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

PHMG said:


> That was because there wasn't enough fats to be honest. plus it was working in the summer on a very large construction site. I don't go on site now, I'm laboratory manager so just sit on my ass barking orders all day :lol:


Ah fair enough, I work in an office too so may be okay to try it again come my cut.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Little comparison to the start here. 3 weeks so far. Hoping for a bigger jump this week though. Getting on really well now with low carbs having upped the fats:

View attachment 163837


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Chest and shoulders tonight. HIT style again.

Chest

Incline Smith x2

Pec Dec x2

Cable fly x2

Shoulders

Smith press x2

Cable lat raise x2

Front delt raise x2

Diet/plan

40mins cardio

m1. 4 whole eggs, 4 rashers bacon, 50g cheddar cheese. 1 tab tb carnage.

m2. 200g chicken, peppers, onion, cherry tomatoes, fajita spice, Olive oil.

m3. 200g chicken, peppers, onion, cherry tomatoes, fajita spice, Olive oil. 2 tabs TB Carnage.

Train/20mins cardio. 2 scoops EA6 Whey

m4. Two steaks, salad, 2 whole eggs.

m5. 4 whole eggs, 4 rashers bacon, 50g cheddar cheese.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Wow defo see it already mate. Veins back in shoulders and forearms


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Wow defo see it already mate. Veins back in shoulders and forearms


Should be much better next week. Nail it all week and should look way better. I've not really been able to push it until now because of our baby but got solid routine now. sleeping really well at night.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Tonight's training then.

Back workout.

Yates machine row x2 sets

Wide lat pulldown x2 sets

V bar pulldown x2 sets

Staight arm pulldown x2 sets

Stopped the keto now. Tried a good week and a half and I just don't get along with it. Workouts suffer, don't feel like I'm fat burning. I like my carbs because I use just enough to get me hypo and then I know the glucose has been used :lol: . This is throughout the day...after workout. 1 mammoth meal. This way you get the full feeling once a day but overall calories for the day are low.

Food/plan.

30mins cardio on stationary bike in front of telly when I wake.

m1. 150g potato, 250g chicken, onions, peppers, tomatoes.

m2. 150g potato, 250g chicken, onions, peppers, tomatoes.

Train/30mins cardio

m3. 2 buns, 2 mince burgers, half plate of oven chips.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

First official day of prep today so back to prep diet and training style of previous. Loads of sets, loads of cardio and lots of food.

Arms and legs tonight.

Arms

DB hammers x4 sets

EZ bar curl x3 sets

EZ bar curl x1 100 rep sets

Cable pressdown x4 sets

Rope pulldown x6 sets

Legs

Leg press x4 sets

Quad extension x4 sets

Ham curl x4 sets

Food/plan

wake 30mins cardio. 1 tab TB carnage

m1. 150g potato, 200g chicken, onions, pepper, fajita spice

m2. 150g potato, 200g chicken, onions, pepper, fajita spice

m3. 150g potato, 200g chicken, onions, pepper, fajita spice, 2 tabs TB carnage

TRAIN/30mins cardio

m4. 2 burgers, 2 buns, half plate of oven chips

m5. ice cream and 2 scoops EA6 whey protein.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Chest training tonight.

Decline smith x4 sets

Incline DB flies x4 sets

Pec Dec x4 sets

Close grip machine press x4 sets

then 30 mins cardio to finish.

Food/plan

m1. 150g potato, 200g chicken 1 tab TB carnage

m2. 150g potato, 200g chicken

m3. 150g potato, 200g chicken 2 tabs TB carnage

TRAIN/30mins cardio

m4. 2 scoops EA6 Whey from extreme labs

m5. Low cheese pizza, oven chips and 1 scoop EA6 whey.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Arms today.

*Bi's*

Concentration curls x4 sets

EZ bar curls x4 sets

DB preacher curls x4 sets

EZ bar curl x1 100 rep set

*Tris*

Rope pulldown x4 sets

Close grip bench x4 sets

DB extension x4 sets

V bar cable pressdown x1 100 rep set

*Food/plan*

m1. 2 scoops EA6 Whey 1 tab TB Carnage

m2. 3 whole eggs, 3 whites, 2 slices white bread

TRAIN/30mins cardio

m3. 2 scoops EA6 Whey 2 tabs TB Carnage

m4. 200g potato, 200g mince burgers, salad

m5. chicken stir fry and rice.

Last day of cycle tomorrow so will put up comparison pics from the beginning to the end plus weight difference.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

End of this TB Carnage cycle now. Overall im very impressed. I wasn't expecting much because of using what i thought to be stronger substances in the past, but pretty damn happy with the results. Considering half the cycle was over christmas and new year and having a new born baby has meant i've not done anything like the amount of cardio i normally like to do. Still put the work in with workouts whenever i can though.

Heres the final pics:


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Hats off to you mate. Know in the past you've gotten grief over your dieting methods and at times I've thought what the ****s he eating. But to be fair your results are spot on. Definately know what suits you. Well done bud


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Hats off to you mate. Know in the past you've gotten grief over your dieting methods and at times I've thought what the ****s he eating. But to be fair your results are spot on. Definately know what suits you. Well done bud


It all comes down to work in my opinion. You give your body a reason to use what you put in....it doesnt even care what it is (within reason or course :lol: ).


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Great work mate.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Will you be keeping this journal from now on?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Will you be keeping this journal from now on?


No mate. This was just just a log. Will be switching back to Project Phmg now.


----------

